# Crustless Vegetable Quiche



## lvasquez (Nov 11, 2002)

Does anyone have a good recipe for a crustless vegetable quiche?


----------



## shugga (Aug 8, 2002)

Here is one that I always get complements on.
http://RecipeCircus.com/recipes/shug...le_Quiche.html


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Here are some from a low carb board I participate in. The woman who posted them is also a member here, and is a great cook!

http://www.lowcarbsupport.com/ubb/Fo...ML/000101.html

http://www.lowcarbsupport.com/ubb/Fo...ML/000101.html

You could remove the meat and cheese in these:

http://www.lowcarbsupport.com/ubb/Fo...ML/000101.html

http://www.lowcarbsupport.com/ubb/Fo...ML/000101.html


----------



## lvasquez (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the recipes. I will try them out. I appreciate your help.


----------

